# Electrical shops in Spain? (Maplin type etc for laptop 12v)



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi
Just crossed into Spain and my 12v laptop adapter blew up almost, but not quite, taking out one of the laptops.

Does anyone know an equivalent store like "Maplin" where I can get a 12v multi-voltage adapter with various size prongs? Needs to be about 3A @ 19v output, so 12v @ 5A ish input or higher.

Thanks!


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi,

You never said where you crossed into Spain. If it was from Portugal their is a P.C world in Algeciras. It is just off the main road on the right, direction of Gib.

Sooty


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have bought those in Carrefour in Spain but as far as I recall they only had up to 12 volt.

Give me a while and I will search to see what I can find, Alan.

PC City seem to do them, Spanish PC World. Tell me where you are and I will look for a store near you.


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

I buy them from any market as they are very common-expect to haggle.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have the ones which do 12 volts down to 1.5 volts and stages in between in a lot of shops but not 12 volt up to 19 volts, Alan.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

www.Mediamarkt.es

I'd be surprised if they don't stock one, I picked one up from Media Markt in Austria when a similar thing happened to me.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Here you are, Addie is also correct.

http://www.pccity.es/adaptador_de_c..._coche_de_45w_netbook__16893__60018628_p.html

Now tell us where you are and we will find your nearest shop, Alan.


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

If it's a (sort of) emergency (and you have the laptop normal mains chargers with you too) could you consider getting a small inverter?

I have one of the Sterling "coke can" type models (the type which will sit in a cup holder) for just such occasions when I don't have a 12v adaptor.

Nearly all the supermarkets and computer shops in Europe sell them and at a reasonable price these days.

Just a thought.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Small inverter is plan B as I do have the 240 bits, but prefer the 12-->19v multi gizmo. Inverter would need to, techncially, be 250-300W - as the laptop power supply says input 240v 1.2A (thought no way does it use it).

http://www.pccity.es/adaptador_de_c..._coche_de_45w_netbook__16893__60018628_p.html would be okay -45W @ 19v would be the minimum wattage.

We are in Banyoles NE Spain (crossed from France) - dawdling, so today heading to Empúries.

Figueres may be he biggest place, or better (right direction) is Girona or Salt.

Our GPS is 42.12106 N 2.75802 E

Just about to go for a run around the lake on a lovely morning, Battery on laptop 1 = 33% and laptop 2 40% - so got a few hours in power saving mode lol!

Thanks all


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

PC City Girona store here on Google maps: http://www.pccity.es/popUpCentroMaps.jsp?pagina=girona

PC City Girona
Parc Comercial Girona Sud Carretera Barcelona 403-405 Pol. Industrial Can Turón 17003

Hours: 
Lunes a Viernes: 10:00 a 14:30 y de 16:30 a 20:30
· Sábados: 10:00 - 22:00

Alan.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

erneboy said:


> PC City Girona store here on Google maps: http://www.pccity.es/popUpCentroMaps.jsp?pagina=girona
> 
> PC City Girona
> Parc Comercial Girona Sud Carretera Barcelona 403-405 Pol. Industrial Can Turón 17003
> ...


Superb - thanks! We'll be passing near there probably tomorrow. Really apprecaite the effort especially at short notice! Just not aclimatised to Spain yet so not sure whats what lol!

Ah well - could be worse. Quiet wild camping spot. Good refreshing run round the lake. Brekkie, Shower, and wifi in range with the long range aerial! Could be worse! :


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

What a brilliant thread!

MHF at its very best.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

got to laugh at the spanish.

Went there, went in, guy asked if he could help I showed him my blown up unit and he said "no - dont sell these". I said "you do on line" - and he said "yeah - online but not here..."

So I looked anyway and found them! Exactly the same as I showed him. He saw me, walk passed, mumbled and shrugged and walked off. 

Anyway - I wasnt going to buy the same unit for €50 when it was £10 in UK, and they had another sort though box was opened and plane adapter missing. Good discount, so I bought it. Got to the van, and it didn't work. Spent 30m with their tech guy who agreed it was bust and I got a refund.

He kindly redirected me to Media Mart (100m away) and they had some so I boiught a 120W unit which works fine.

We'd never have seen these places if we weren't tipped - so mucho thanks. 

Even better wifi in range where we are in Spain tonight.


----------

